

NPR & WSJ developing Flash-castrated apps for iPad - FluidDjango
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100315/for-npr-the-ipad-means-a-new-app-and-a-new-web-site/

======
CalmQuiet
You could say this is bad news for developers... or _good_ news... if more
jobs are created by news sources wanting to court the iPad crowd.

But in the larger scheme, if this trend continues, it could bring a tipping
point where major sites start to look for non-proprietary development
platforms other than Flash. None too soon for this consumer.

~~~
ToVaRich
Well, there's some irony in looking to iPad/iPhone app-store based proprietary
hardware to smash the Flash proprietary hegemony.

